# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] SERVICE REVOX 77

## east electronics

Αλλο ενα  revox  με αρκετα μακρυα λιστα πισω του που περιλαμβανει δυο  τρεις χουφτες ηλεκτρολυτικους μιση χουφτα τριμερακια μια γερη δοση απο  διαφορα χημικα   δυο τρια λαστιχακια  και πολυς κοπος για να αρχισει το  παραγμα να ξαναδουλευει .... 

Πολλοι απο εσας εχουν κατα καιρους διαβασει οτι γενικα δεν μου αρεσουν  τα ολοκληρωμενα με ιδιαιτερη αποστροφη στα STK οπου βεβαια δεν εχω  παραλειψει να γραψω οτι ορισμενα Luxman  και καποια Marantz  τα  δουλευουν με τροπο τετοιο ωστε να παιζουν αξιοπρεπως ...Ομως  κυριοτερος  λογος που δεν μου αρεσουν ειναι οτι λογο της κατασκευης δεν μπορεις να  πειραξεις τιποτα πανω τους ...

Οσο κοπο και να εχεις κανει με ενα μπομπινοφωνο για την επισκευη ολη μα  ολη η μαγεια ειναι το calibration  Ειδικοτερα εαν εχεις ξηλωσει τα παλια  ανοιχτα βακελιτενια τριμερακια για να αλλαχτουν με κλειστα πλαστικα  φυσικα και ολες οι ρυθμισεις εχουν παει αλλου για αλλου . 

Η διαδικασια χρονοβορα ...αλλες πολωσεις για χαμηλη ταχυτητα αλλο   equalization  ρυθμιση ταχυτητας αλλες σταθμες στην εγγραφη αλλες στην  αναπαραγωγη.... και ολα ξανα μανα για υψηλη ταχυτητα    τα οργανα πρεπει  να ακολουθουν τις ρυθμισεις  διαδιακασια που εμπλεκει παλμογραφο  γεννητρια συχνομετρο  spectrum και  distortion analyzer  σερβις μανουαλ  ταινιες καλιμπραρισματος και ...υπομονη ...

Η μεγαλυτερη μαγεια ειναι να γυριζεις το μικρο κατσαβιδακι και να  "'διαβαζεις "" το μηχανημα την ωρα που συναντα τις προδιαγραφες του  κατασκευαστη ...

φωτο ....

----------

angel_grig (27-03-13), bchris (26-03-13)

----------


## SRF

> Αλλο ενα  revox  με αρκετα μακρυα λιστα πισω του που περιλαμβανει δυο  τρεις χουφτες ηλεκτρολυτικους μιση χουφτα τριμερακια μια γερη δοση απο  διαφορα χημικα   δυο τρια λαστιχακια  και πολυς κοπος για να αρχισει το  παραγμα να ξαναδουλευει .... 
> 
> Πολλοι απο εσας εχουν κατα καιρους διαβασει οτι γενικα δεν μου αρεσουν  τα ολοκληρωμενα με ιδιαιτερη αποστροφη στα STK οπου βεβαια δεν εχω  παραλειψει να γραψω οτι ορισμενα Luxman  και καποια Marantz  τα  δουλευουν με τροπο τετοιο ωστε να παιζουν αξιοπρεπως ...Ομως  κυριοτερος  λογος που δεν μου αρεσουν ειναι οτι λογο της κατασκευης δεν μπορεις να  πειραξεις τιποτα πανω τους ...
> 
> Οσο κοπο και να εχεις κανει με ενα μπομπινοφωνο για την επισκευη ολη μα  ολη η μαγεια ειναι το calibration  Ειδικοτερα εαν εχεις ξηλωσει τα παλια  ανοιχτα βακελιτενια τριμερακια για να αλλαχτουν με κλειστα πλαστικα  φυσικα και ολες οι ρυθμισεις εχουν παει αλλου για αλλου . 
> 
> Η διαδικασια χρονοβορα ...αλλες πολωσεις για χαμηλη ταχυτητα αλλο   equalization  ρυθμιση ταχυτητας αλλες σταθμες στην εγγραφη αλλες στην  αναπαραγωγη.... και ολα ξανα μανα για υψηλη ταχυτητα    τα οργανα πρεπει  να ακολουθουν τις ρυθμισεις  διαδιακασια που εμπλεκει παλμογραφο  γεννητρια συχνομετρο  spectrum και  distortion analyzer  σερβις μανουαλ  ταινιες καλιμπραρισματος και ...υπομονη ...
> 
> Η μεγαλυτερη μαγεια ειναι να γυριζεις το μικρο κατσαβιδακι και να  "'διαβαζεις "" το μηχανημα την ωρα που συναντα τις προδιαγραφες του  κατασκευαστη ...
> ...


Μπράβο βρε Σάκη... που συντηρείς ανεκτίμητα μηχανήματα!!! Με αυτό μου ξύπνησες ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις, αφού έχω επισκευάσει ουκ ολίγα... τέτοια! Και αυτό βλέπω είναι επίσης δουλεμένο αρκετά... Μήπως έζησε ως την εφηβεία του σε κάποιον σταθμό Ρ/Σ?

----------


## east electronics

Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ....Ανοικει σε συλλεκτη που εχει καμμια δεκαρια .Παιζει να ειναι και αγορασμενο απο τον μπεη ...Ατιμο μηχανημα παντως πραγματικη ζημια δεν βγαζει .... μονο συντηρηση ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα τα μπομπινοφωνα ειναι υπεροχα ειμαι κατοχως ενος sony tc-105 δεν εχει ζητισει τιποτα μονο καθαρισμα.ποια ηδιαφορα τι σημαινει sony o matic kai solid state ευχαριστω.

----------


## east electronics

συγκεκριμενο ειναι και αυτο αρκετα παλιο εχω την εντυπωση οτι το sonyomatic  εχει να κανει με την χρηση σωληνειδων στις κινησεις σε σχεση με τα πολλα μηχανικα μερη που χρησιμοπουσαν μεχρι τοτε ...

*SOLID STATE* 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΨΕΜΑ που ειπωθηκε ποτε στην ιστορια των ηλεκτρονικων και σημαινει σταθερης καταστασης  και αφορα την μεταβαση απο λυχνιες ( που δεν ειναι σταθερης καταστασης ) στα τρανσιστορ που δεν εχουν ""κατασταση "" απλα παιζουν η απλα ειναι καμμενα ....Δεν φθειρονται με τον χρονο ....Το ψεμα ειναι οτι καμμια συσκευη η οποια εχει μεσα ηλεκτρολυτικους δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει σταθερης καταστασης ...Μπορει να παρει 20 χρονια σε εναν πυκνωτη να χαλασει αλλα καποια στιγμη θα χαλασει και αυτο ειναι αναποφεκτο ...

Πιο Δοκιμη εκφραση θα ηταν : Σταθεροτερης καταστασης ...

Φιλικα Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## νεκταριοος

ευχαριστω.

----------


## bchris

Δεν νομιζω οτι το "solid state" αναφερεται στην κατασταση, αλλα στο οτι το εν λογω εξαρτημα ειναι "γεματο" ή αλλιως στερεο. Σε αντιθεση με την λυχνια που ειναι "αδεια".

Θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε οτι αν το transistor ειναι "solid state", η λυχνια ειναι "hollow state".

----------


## east electronics

SOLID STATE  ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ .-

----------


## bchris

> SOLID STATE  ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ .-


Φιλε Σακη σε εκτιμω, αλλα εδω εχεις αδικο.




> *Solid-state* electronics are those circuits or devices built entirely from solid materials and in which the electrons, or other charge carriers, are confined entirely within the solid material.[1] The term is often used to contrast with the earlier technologies of vacuum and gas-discharge tube devices and it is also conventional to exclude electro-mechanical devices (relays, switches, hard drives and other devices with moving parts) from the term solid state.


Source: wikipedia

----------


## SRF

> Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ....Ανοικει σε συλλεκτη που εχει καμμια δεκαρια .Παιζει να ειναι και αγορασμενο απο τον μπεη ...Ατιμο μηχανημα παντως πραγματικη ζημια δεν βγαζει .... μονο συντηρηση ...
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


Ο... συλλέκτης ονομάζεται Γιωργος Μπ........ μήπως? 
Αν ναι... ξέρω και από ποιόν σταθμό είναι όλα τους!

----------

